# Ideas for black robe



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

The Emperor from Star Wars
Harry Potter in winter
Add a faceless (scrim) mask and gloves and go as the Ghost of Christmas Yet to Come.
Weather the robe, Spray Paint it yellow, add a white mask and go as The King in Yellow.
Paint face and hands red or any other color, or wear gloves and go as a demon or devil.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

DeathDealer said:


> The Emperor from Star Wars


Palpatine. That's the guy. I was trying to suggest him, but I couldn't remember where I saw him. It was Star Wars. I was also going to suggest the devil, but I wasn't sure if he would be in a robe. I guess Satan can appear any way he wants to.

Good suggestions. Thanks, DeathDealer.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Glad to help!


----------



## uzumaki (Sep 1, 2007)

undertaker?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, uzumaki. That's a thought, but now he has changed his mind.

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63933

Thanks, anyway.


----------

